# Mi tele se ve pero no se oye



## Vlax64 (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola chicos, mi tele se ve perfectamente, todos los canales, pero no se oye ninguno. El caso es que se rompió cuando fui a encenderla, de repente dejó de verse y oirse. La he mirado y he podido comprobar que tenía uno de los cuatro fusible fundido, lo he cambiado y ahora se ve perfectamente pero no se oye. Apenas conozco las televiones, ya que mi aficción son las radios antiguas; es por eso por lo que os pregunto, por si alguno puede orientarme un poco para reparar la televisión. 
saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 7, 2007)

dime marca y modelo a ver si tengo el esquema,ademas en la parte trasera mira si pone algo parecido a 11ak30   , icc17  o algo por el estilo que eso es el tipo de chasis en el que esta montado...


----------



## Vlax64 (Dic 7, 2007)

La televisión es de la marca FISHER FTM 636/S, y el fabricante es Sansa. No pone nada de lo que tú dices. En el tubo de imagen aparece una pegatina con la marca sanyo.
vlax64


----------



## Vlax64 (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola, por fin he arreglado la tele, se trataba de IC de salida TDA 1013 A, lo he cambiado y funciona perfectamente.

Saludos y Gracias
Blas


----------

